# Just seemed like a cheese day!!



## wolfman1955 (Feb 3, 2016)

Local grocer had these 8 oz. blocks for $1.88 and I needed to restock so into that thin apple wood smoke it goes!!! See ya in three hours cheese!!













IMG_0447[1].JPG



__ wolfman1955
__ Feb 3, 2016






Got 2 kinds of Cedar, Mozzarella, Colby Jack, Colby, Hot Pepper, and Swiss.

It's 55 deg. outside so I thought I better monitor my chamber temps. One probe hi and one down low. Don't want any major meltdowns with $80/20lb. worth of cheese in there!













IMG_0444[1].JPG



__ wolfman1955
__ Feb 3, 2016






Only getting a 3 deg. rise from ambient using the mail-box mod and the amps with apple pellets.













IMG_0449[1].JPG



__ wolfman1955
__ Feb 3, 2016






Will try to remember after smoke pictures later!!!

Keep Smokin!!!

Wolf


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2016)

That's a good amount of cheese!

Oughta last a week or two!

I'll check back to see the finish!

Al


----------



## wolfman1955 (Feb 3, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That's a good amount of cheese!
> 
> Oughta last a week or two!
> 
> ...


Yes it is a good amount, but the whole family loves smoked cheese so I will help restock them also.

It's also my job to provide the cheese plate at our many family gatherings during the year.

I will probably go back to the grocer and get another 20lb before the sale ends.

Keep Smokin!!!

Wolf


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2016)

Sounds like a plan Wolf!!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh yea, smoked cheese rocks & your gonna have a bunch of good eatin there !


----------



## wolfman1955 (Feb 3, 2016)

IMG_0451[1].JPG



__ wolfman1955
__ Feb 3, 2016






Well I got my little batch of cheese out LOL and looks good and smells outstanding!!

Keep Smokin!!

Wolf


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 3, 2016)

That's quite the batch of cheese, Wolfman! Do you indiividually vac or wrap them to age? If so, how long do you let them sit before you let them be opened?


----------



## wolfman1955 (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes I vac pac, then put them on a shelf in the garage/kitchen that you see in the pictures. I keep it, the garage, heated to 50 deg this time of year. If it gets above 60 deg in there I put them in the fridge. I will not touch these for at least a month, more than likely not till the end of April.

Keep Smokin!!!

Wolf


----------



## b-one (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice load!


----------



## whistech (Feb 4, 2016)

Wolfman, that cheese looks great!


----------



## ak1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice stash. Although I would suggest perhaps send a bit my way for quality control.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 7, 2016)

Wolfman1955 said:


> It's 55 deg.
> 
> Only getting a 3 deg. rise from ambient using the mail-box mod and the amps with apple pellets.
> 
> ...


Nice cheese you have there Wolf. I like your mod and the fact that you are only gaining 3° above ambient. I take it when the days get longer, your equipment will be shaded.

Good job. Point.

T


----------



## wolfman1955 (Feb 8, 2016)

Mr T as the weather changes and the days grow longer and warmer the MES gets moved closer and closer to the house under our covered patio. In the middle of the summer the patio area right next to the house starts getting shaded around 8:30 in the morning.

Keep Smokin!!!

Wolf


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wolfman1955 said:


> Mr T as the weather changes and the days grow longer and warmer the MES gets moved closer and closer to the house under our covered patio. In the middle of the summer the patio area right next to the house starts getting shaded around 8:30 in the morning.
> 
> Keep Smokin!!!
> 
> Wolf


Good, you have it under control.

T


----------

